# 65 AT bracket for a tri power



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I have started looking for a bracket that holds the trans kick down switch for the 65 GTO tri power.
I have seen one picture that seems shows the switch mounted to the throtle cable bracket, is this correct,
Does anyone carry the parts i need
Thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

what transmission? my 2 speed has the switch on the pedal inside the car. not a tri power but i think turbo 400 had the same thing too.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

66 was the change and the switch eletronic trans down shift switch was relocated to the peddle.
The first two years had the switch by the carb.
I just have not seen one for the tri power.
all I can figure is it mounted to the throttle cable bracket or there was a mounting bracket on the last carb.


----------

